# Athearn Hustlers



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I am planing on making these two Athearn Hustlers a permanent consist. So the question is nose to nose 










Back to back










Or both the same direction


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I made a free lanced slug for mine using a damaged shell and a Bachmann moving van...wired together with the loco makes for excellent power pickup for the DCC chip...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

IMO, back-to-back seems logical, but same direction is probably more prototypical.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Guess I should add a bit more info. These engines will be yard switchers and occasionally haul a train up or down a 2.3% max grade. Only one will receive a remotor upgrade the other will just house a couple extra power pickups and the DCC decoder and speaker. If there is room both will receive cab interiors.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

Back-to-Back gets my vote.

Frederick


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

shaygetz said:


> I made a free lanced slug for mine using a damaged shell and a Bachmann moving van...wired together with the loco makes for excellent power pickup for the DCC chip...




I think it's your web page that got me moving in this direction. How did you get the wires between the two.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just wondering if the engineer would like the nose to nose better. As he would have a better view of the direction he is traveling.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

redman88 said:


> Just wondering if the engineer would like the nose to nose better. As he would have a better view of the direction he is traveling.


I read somewhere that the first diesel drivers of hood units, were coming from running steam engines, and preferred the cab in the back as it was most like the steam engines, with the long boiler out front. Better visibility didn't come till later when the first drivers that had never run steam engines started to be the norm, or as drivers who were used to cab units became more numerous.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

redman88 said:


> I think it's your web page that got me moving in this direction. How did you get the wires between the two.


I used small wires positioned to look like air hoses on each side of the coupler...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

redman88 said:


> Just wondering if the engineer would like the nose to nose better. As he would have a better view of the direction he is traveling.


My thoughts exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Just wondering if the engineer would like the nose to nose better. As he would have a better view of the direction he is traveling.


I don't think it was up to the engineer.
Some roads purchased diesels with criteria for cab-aft configs for safety reasons.
Hood-forward units were considered a safer personnel environment on some roads.
It leaves some leeway for "Modeler's Liscense"... which is a great thing.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nose to nose*



redman88 said:


> I am planing on making these two Athearn Hustlers a permanent consist. So the question is nose to nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


redman;

I vote for the nose-to-nose configuration as this would give the best engineer viability going either direction. He could switch cabs if needed. A few railroads preferred running road diesels with the long hood forward for better crew protection in a collision. Most roads run them short hood forward to get better visibility. Since your switchers will be moving at slow speed and not likely to have a collision worse than the "fender bender" type, I think the crews would go for the visibility too.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I would think you would have better visibility back to back, assuming the engineer is moving from loco to loco on change of direction.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

talked to a couple of working train engineers, the one with CN said policy was short nose forward unless circumstances dictated other wise, he does main line only, no switching, one of the 'gray beards' ...
other one runs switcher for P&H grain elevator, he prefers short nose to cars for better visibility, part time work there, one in cab, one on ground, safety rules there say two people at all times


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I pull the slug shell once in awhile to show folks what an original Hustler looks like next to my modified one...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> I pull the slug shell once in awhile to show folks what an original Hustler looks like next to my modified one...


that's a really nice looking loco ..
nice track work in the photo as well :appl:


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

I vote for what ever is prototypically correct. If you don't care about that then my second vote is nose to nose as it looks awesome.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

shaygetz, do you have to loco's #59 with reverse paint schemes??? as wvgca says I to like that loco.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm wondering if GE 45 tonners were ever doubled up.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

wvgca said:


> that's a really nice looking loco ..
> nice track work in the photo as well :appl:


Thanks....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

